# Cat names...hmmm....



## IanT (Jul 15, 2008)

or helios, shiva, anubis, ....


which one do you like the best...just got a kitten who is realll affectionate (and the pics ARE coming at some point lol...)

hes soo cute but i want to give him a good name (and if you havent already been able to tell im into cosmic type of stuff...)

there are so many but i want to choose one with meaning


----------



## Lane (Jul 15, 2008)

♥ Ifrit ♥

Sorry I'm a huge Final Fantasy fan and Shiva is my gal... so it reminded me of Ifrit...


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 15, 2008)

I voted for Clouseau, but that's only because I've always loved the Pink Panther.

Cat's are fun to name. I had a cat once whose name was Salacious Crumb. I named it after a creature in the Return Of The Jedi movie. The creature was a pet of Jabba the Hut that always sat behind him and laughed this weird, funny laugh. 

I see you have a picture of the Lion of Judah as your avatar. Maybe you could go with a lion name. Here's a cool site with lion names along with their meanings and origins. 

http://lowchensaustralia.com/names/lion.htm 

From that site, I kinda like Aslan, Kojishi, Moomba, Mufasa, Regulus, Shishio, Shombay, and Simhanada. Moomba is especially cool because it means 'cute, little lion-like creature'.


IrishLass


----------



## digit (Jul 15, 2008)

I am somewhat an oddball here. I wait until they "tell" me.  Of course, you will never know their jellicle name.   

Our one guy was called Mr. Kitty at the rescue place. He was here for some time and his name would not come to me. He is very laid back with a big biscuit head. I kept saying what a mug he had. That was it!!! Mugsy.

We have a very prissy one. She eventually became Lady Girl.   

I tend to go with "M" and "N".    Milo, Mickey, Molly, Niesha, Neutron, Magic, and Max. 

Try each of the names out. See which one "fits". He will only hear blah blah blah, food, blah blah, kitty candy, blah blah, fresh nip, blah blah.........

Digit


----------



## 7053joanne (Jul 15, 2008)

I agree with Digit.  You need to know them for a little while and the name will come.


----------



## IanT (Jul 15, 2008)

yeahh i might wait a bit on it ... hmmmmmm.... i just dont want him to not be able to recognize it if i wait too long lol...
Moomba is coool lol ...


----------



## digit (Jul 15, 2008)

IanT said:
			
		

> yeahh i might wait a bit on it ... hmmmmmm.... i just dont want him to not be able to recognize it if i wait too long lol...
> Moomba is coool lol ...



Refer back to my last line.............    

Digit


----------



## IanT (Jul 15, 2008)

lol... true...


----------



## Texas_Bubbly (Jul 15, 2008)

Edited to add..I vote for Moomba... (and a mini hijack.)

My cat is Mojo.  We got him as a stray when we lived in Mexico, so he is our little Mexicat.  He doesn't speak English, but has adapted to our culture's food exceptionally well.  We get along with our communication by using hand signals (shoo!) and familiar sounds (food bag.)

He is full of his culture's "Machismo" but tolerates our presence, some days not even making eye contact.  

He's a dear cat, full of himself.  

Here is Mojo in Mexico.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 15, 2008)

Without meeting the cat, I say Karma if he is laid back & soft around the edges, osiris if he is strong or stubborn.


----------



## IanT (Jul 17, 2008)

hes definitely laid back and soft around the edges lol.. I wish I could upload this pic i took on my phone today...he sleeps right next to me and I woke up to him all snuggles up in the cutest position facing me in bed...lol right in the nook of my pillows...soo cute


----------



## IanT (Jul 17, 2008)

Texas_Bubbly said:
			
		

> Edited to add..I vote for Moomba... (and a mini hijack.)
> 
> My cat is Mojo.  We got him as a stray when we lived in Mexico, so he is our little Mexicat.  He doesn't speak English, but has adapted to our culture's food exceptionally well.  We get along with our communication by using hand signals (shoo!) and familiar sounds (food bag.)
> 
> ...



hehe so the kitty speaks spanish!!!?? thats so cute lol!!...be like venga venga!!!! 

I like moomba too  got to just throw all the names in a hat and see what i get or something.. lol


----------



## Texas_Bubbly (Jul 17, 2008)

LOL!  I assume he only speaks Spanish, because he has a way of inoring everything I say!   :wink:


----------



## IanT (Jul 17, 2008)

lol thats so funny...my kitten is kind of like that...hell come on his own terms, not mine lol...


----------



## IanT (Jul 17, 2008)

alright im stuck..sooo bad with decisions...


----------



## 7053joanne (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeah all my cats got there names randomly.  My big inquisitive black male is Darwin, his little sister is Molly, my "I need to be alone" girl is Emmy and my little boy who isn't so little now is Tidgy Widge (I found him after his mom had abandoned him cause he was close to death.  He was half the size he should have been and now is HUGE!!!!! he's a Maine Coon mix)

But then my ferals are Grey Momma, Felix, Big Daddy and the twins are Dumpy and Ling (when they were babies they were really fat and we called them Dumplings!).

You'll figure it out!  No worries...Lord knows cats don't like to respond to their names regardless of what you call them.  Darwin only responds to "Chunk"...he's 24 pounds.  Enough said

Joanne


----------



## IanT (Jul 17, 2008)

lol...with my kitten, the minimum weight is lke 20lbs for how big he will get...hes got the norweigian forest cat/ragdoll/something else i forgot mix so hes going to be biiiiiig....which will be cute cause hes real cuddly....I keep feeling like i want to wait til it just come to me, everyone is like name him now!!!....if i go that route im leaning towards karma, moomba or something else...aaaah!


----------



## 7053joanne (Jul 17, 2008)

If your anything like me you will rarely call him by his real name anyway.   It's always little names that just seem to make sense at the time  

JOanne


----------



## IanT (Jul 17, 2008)

yeah usually i am just like psssshshshwhwhshwhshw.....or something like that lol


----------



## digit (Jul 18, 2008)

7053joanne said:
			
		

> If your anything like me you will rarely call him by his real name anyway.   It's always little names that just seem to make sense at the time  JOanne



  Me, too. Each have a nickname or four. Relax Ian, the name will come. I told Mugsy what a mug he had for nigh on 2 weeks before it occured to me. He will not pay mind unless he wants to, anyway. Like Texas Bubbly said about the sound of the food bag.    Timing (habits) plays a role. If I open the pantry at night, everyone is there for kitty candy, but not during the day.

Whenever I could not find my Molly, all I had to do is sing. She would come running in the room, get in my face, check me out and walk away. I think she was concerned that the queen of the can opener was ailing something fierce which threatened her happiness.    She would freeze if I sang Twinkle Twinkle Little Star and I could clip all 10 nails. I could call her forever and she would not appear.

Often I babble to the kitties. I have has folks ask me what language it is.    I think it does not matter with kitties. DH is surprised that they seem to respond to what I intend. I believe the tone and projection you give is the crux of the biscuit. Dogs have been shown to have a larger vocabulary, up to 300 words. Cats simply do not care what you have to say.  

Digit


----------



## IanT (Jul 18, 2008)

lol that is sooo true! I got a good laugh off of that post! Alright...Ill just let it come ....patience Ian patience......


----------



## beadella (Jul 18, 2008)

I voted for Clouseau(?) only because my first choice wasn't on there.  My cat's name is Louie, and I think that is a SPLENDIFOROUS name for any boy kitty!!      Of course being opinionated is one of my best subjects!!  You are totally right about the nickname thing, but its odd, he doesn't come when I call him, but he does look up at me (unless I am yelling at him, then he doesn't budge!) so he definatly knows who I am talking to.  (forgive me if that is a normal kitty thing, he is only my second ever fur person)

My very first, and only other cat, named Ginger, nicknamed Stinker, actually DID come when I called her!! 8) 

Della


----------



## IanT (Jul 18, 2008)

lol King Louie...reminds me of the jungle book lol


----------



## digit (Jul 18, 2008)

IanT said:
			
		

> lol King Louie...reminds me of the jungle book lol



He could be the king of the swingers....the jungle V.I.P........ One of my all time fav movies. Stood in line forever at the picture house when it came out.    

To this day when someone says "trust me", I flash back to Kaa hypnotising Mogli. That scene is burned into my brain.    

Digit


----------



## IanT (Jul 18, 2008)

I remember watching it as a kid in both black and white and the disney version....all were awesome .... I do like the songs though in the sing along songs thing they used to do and the disney version of the film...!!!!! 

remember that part with the vultures?!? i rememeber i used to be scared of that as a kid!!!>..aaahhh memories )!!) thank you for the smile hehehe


----------



## dagmar88 (Sep 9, 2008)

hi!
i'm new to the forum; and i know this topic is a bit old, but i'd like to know the name you finnaly chose   
these are my babies


ramses (very sensitive and jalous)

boris (born at my home, his mom wanted to kill him, so i took care of him from the first minute, feeding him with a little bottle and cat formula, he's a sweet boy, loves to cuddle and is always nearby)

Pito (boris' daddy, very playful, but also VERY slow)

Joep (pronouced like poop, but with a j, comes sit on your shoulder)


----------



## IanT (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey! old threads are still cool!!

I named him Bongo, he is such a sweety always purring and cute! i got to get a pic up of him (been loooooooooooooong enough right?? lol) he is like 5 lbs now, supposed to be a minimum of 30!...woah!


----------



## dagmar88 (Sep 10, 2008)

Bongo, that's cute!
i'm really not familiar with your, how do you say, metric system?
boris was 95 gram when born, and from head to tail as big as a package of cigarettes  :shock: at 5 weeks old his weight was not even half what is should be... and now HE'S FAT haha
pleaaaase take a picture


----------



## beadella (Sep 12, 2008)

I agree on the pic front!!!!!!!!!!!  WOW, I didn't know fur people could even GET to 30lbs.  At least not unless they live at the zoo! :shock:   Would love to see progress pics.............Bongo at 5lbs, at 10, at 50!!  Now that would be some house kitty!


----------



## digit (Sep 12, 2008)

IanT said:
			
		

> i got to get a pic up of him (been loooooooooooooong enough right?? lol)


YEAH!!! How about it? Sometime this year would be nice!!!   

Digit


----------



## digit (Sep 12, 2008)

Dagmar88 - love your sweet baby pics!!!    

Digit


----------



## IanT (Sep 12, 2008)

digit said:
			
		

> IanT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeahhhhh lol i know... got to get them up... but my computer decided to blow up so i have to bring my camera into work one night to get them up..


----------



## digit (Sep 12, 2008)

Promises, promises............

Digit


----------



## dagmar88 (Sep 19, 2008)

and still no Bongo!


----------



## Deda (Sep 19, 2008)

Dagmar - you babies are so cute!  I'm such a crazy cat lady.


----------



## dagmar88 (Sep 19, 2008)

thanx deda & digit

* have any of you noticed in this topic a lot of us even have cat-avatars   *

they are lovely cats; i'm at home practically all day 
(cause i have problems with my joints amongst other things)  
and they get loads of attantion an affection     (
downside is they strongly believe they have the absolute right to claim us, doesn't mather where we are, toilet, shower, snuggling together on the couch, eating, there HAS to be at least one cat   )
My boys make me feel way more comfortable. ever noticed when your sick, your cat comes lay down at the exact place where it hurts an purr?
it's even said a cat is one of the best pain killers  8) 

Boris was handfed from day one, born 1 week early (with two other kittens that weren't even finished) and is now, against all odds, almost celebrating his 6 month aniversary!

here's Boris from tiny to huge (since i've still not seen Bongo anywhere       so maybe i can inspire Ian   )





boris being held by my neighbour (i was working back then, and she helped me unbelievably much with taking care of boris, but moved to australia now  :cry: )





Boris eating catfood for the first time! @ my neighbour





not wanting to share  :wink: 





isn't he cute? and getting big (his face all wet, because ramses gave him a good wash)





isn't he big  :shock: ???

dagmar


----------



## digit (Sep 24, 2008)

Aaaaawwwww.......they are sooooo precious!!!!!!

Still waiting on the Bongo pics. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And waiting..........

Digit


----------



## IanT (Oct 5, 2008)

hahahhaha soooooooooooo cute!!....yeeaaah pics are coming i promise!!! i just keep forgetting to bring my cam to work and there are certain pics on there i dont want on this computer lol...cause well, my boss can see i believe.


----------



## digit (Oct 6, 2008)

IanT said:
			
		

> hahahhaha soooooooooooo cute!!....yeeaaah pics are coming i promise!!!


----------



## IanT (Oct 10, 2008)

8)   forgot the camera again!!


----------



## Woodi (Oct 19, 2008)

I tend to name cats with names that are easy to repeat, as I call them a lot from outdoors. So some of those names would be difficult. Picture yourself shouitng: Clouseau Clouseau Clouseau....over and over. or any of them.

but hey, don't listen to me. I just got a new stray, and I haven't named him yet.....I just call him 'Kitty' or 'Kitty Koo' and he comes running. He's a big male who still insists on peeing in the house to mark his new home territory. I have two other cats who are bewildered by him. But he's such a charmer otherwise. (my DH doesn't think so when he has to clean up the pee).

So I voted for Cato....or just 'Cat'. I called my other big boy "Meow" for a long time, but now he answers to 'Abe'.

Here is the new one (KittyKoo) with sad face that melted my heart and made me take him in.






and here are the two boys, pretty good companions now: (Abe the b/w, weighs 17 pounds)






but this is the wee 8-pound female, Elsie ( came from the pound with that name) who rules the roost indoors:


----------



## digit (Oct 21, 2008)

Woodi said:
			
		

> Here is the new one (KittyKoo) with sad face that melted my heart and made me take him in.


 As soon as I saw that face, the name "Mangus" came to mind. 

Digit


----------

